# Progynova?



## halle (Feb 5, 2007)

Just wondering if progynova will prevent my period from arriving during the 2ww?

I have had many failed IUIs and on each of those my period arrived 10-11 days later despite taking cyclogest.

I am now 10 days post 5day transfer and no period. I was beginning to get my hopes up that perhaps this has worked given there is no sign of my period, but then realised it could be the progynova (which I've never taken before).

What do you think?

Also would the trigger be out of my system  by now? 

(Can you tell I'm itching to test?!?!)


Many thanks!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

The 'artifical' hormones can delay AF during assisted cycles so hard to say for sure, generally though it is the higher levels of progesterone that delay AF (in a natural cycle it is the falling profesterone level that triggers the lining to start breaking down). Trigger should have left your system by now (assuming you had this 36 hours before EC which was 15 days ago   )

When is OTD supposed to be? Seems a long time to wait after a 5 day transfer! Try to hold off if you can  but if you do test then I'd say you can be  certain that the result is accurate.

Lots of    
Maz x


----------

